# Panther chameleon



## bettinge (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is Cassious, A Panther Chameleon! About 3 years old.


----------



## Isa (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, he is beautiful, his colors are very nice.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not into snakes or lizards, however, I just LOVE the chameleons. I love the way their eyes work and I love their cute little fingers. Your Panther is a beaut. He's free in the room, huh? What do you feed him?

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Apr 14, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I'm not into snakes or lizards, however, I just LOVE the chameleons. I love the way their eyes work and I love their cute little fingers. Your Panther is a beaut. He's free in the room, huh? What do you feed him?
> 
> Yvonne



He is not always free to roam, but I do have some things to explore when he is out of the cage. He needs the UVB just as the torts! He eats crickets, meal worms, super worms, and loves wax worms.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 15, 2009)

WOOOOOAH ! I have never seen such a beautiful chameleon before....only seen the normal green ones! He is beautiful Betts


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 15, 2009)

How neat! I had a friend who owned a pair of Jackson chameleons, very cool looking reptiles but he said they were hard to keep in captivity.


----------



## GotTurtles (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a few of mine. I love these guys. The colors are just crazy.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 16, 2009)

They look like Panthers! Is that a lot of babys in the bottom photo?

Here is my female Jackson. She is a nut! She will get on your hand as soon as you put it near her, where tha male would not. My male panther is not scared of much either. My male jackson passed in February, had mouth rot the vet did not address soon enough.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow those are some nice chameleons. My girlfriend has some Veiled Chameleons..
Her male





Her female


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2009)

Bit off a little more than she could chew, huh? 


I just LOVE those eyes!

Yvonne


----------



## GotTurtles (Apr 16, 2009)

bettinge said:


> They look like Panthers! Is that a lot of babys in the bottom photo?
> 
> Here is my female Jackson. She is a nut! She will get on your hand as soon as you put it near her, where tha male would not. My male panther is not scared of much either. My male jackson passed in February, had mouth rot the vet did not address soon enough.



Yep they are all panthers. The babies are from the pink male. I have 6 males and 9 females. I also have a pair of translucent veilds.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 18, 2009)

GotTurtles said:


> bettinge said:
> 
> 
> > They look like Panthers! Is that a lot of babys in the bottom photo?
> ...



I'm looking for a female Panther for my male. Do you sell? I'll PM you as well since you may not read this.


----------

